
Shipwell – Helping every business ship freight as well as Amazon - jasontraff
https://medium.com/@shipwell/introducing-shipwell-helping-every-business-ship-freight-as-well-as-amazon-f7fc805637dd
======
kevan
>Freight brokers and third-party logistics companies (“3PLs”) are first-class
citizens in Shipwell’s platform, which sets us apart from other startups in
the space that are actively trying to disrupt them.

This is an important differentiator. Many other freight network startups have
failed because they couldn't get the supply/demand flywheel turning fast
enough. Integrating with existing carrier networks means you won't undercut
them on price, but you can compete on convenience for shippers.

------
nkurz
Possibly off topic, but I'll ask it here anyway in case someone can point me
in the right direction: I'd like to ship a preloaded and privately owned 20 ft
shipping container from urban West Coast US to rural East Coast US. From what
I can tell, probably would make sense as truck-train-truck intermodal freight
transport. But this seems to be rare enough I'm not finding a lot of
information online, at least given those search terms. Are there better terms
to search for? Who would I talk to about this for what is likely a one-time
shipment?

~~~
ivraatiems
Sounds like you want freight shipping? E. g. these kinds of services:
[http://www.fedex.com/us/freight/portal/](http://www.fedex.com/us/freight/portal/)?

(Not endorsing Fedex, just an example. Lots of other companies do this too.)

You could also consider hiring a moving company.

~~~
nkurz
_Sounds like you want freight shipping?_

No, I've shipped pallets of freight before, using Fedex among others. The
issue is that I've got one of these [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twenty-
foot_equivalent_unit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twenty-
foot_equivalent_unit), and I want to get it across the country full of stuff.

It's possible Fedex has provisions to do this if paid enough, but I think I'm
looking for something more specialized. Like this, but I'm looking for more
specific recommendations: [http://rapidexpressfreight.com/freight-
services/rapid-expres...](http://rapidexpressfreight.com/freight-
services/rapid-express-rail-intermodal-freight-service/)

------
foobaw
Is this similar to Flexport?

------
blueblaze
Uhm, truckstop.com has been doing this since 1995. This isn't new or anything
earth shattering

------
joncrane
So to be clear, this is a B2B thing, right? Not for end consumers.

~~~
jasontraff
Hi Jon -- we work primarily with businesses, but if you're shipping freight
and have questions, you can always email us at sales@shipwell.com -- thanks!

------
ikeboy
Do you handle shipments to Amazon FBA?

------
joncrane
Is there any way to get rid of the "you've read X articles this month, let's
make things official" overlay on Medium? It annoys me every time!

~~~
hackerman12345
Making it official should get rid of it ;).

